# I need help with Relabeling WICKid Shirts



## EandJ (Feb 7, 2008)

I'm looking for information about relabeling my WICKid shirts. I don't know that much about labels, but I'm learning more and more from this forum, so thank you for all the helpful information so far.

My questions are:

Do you know if the tagless neck label is a screen print label or is it a heat press?

What type of suggestion do you have for relabeling WICKid, 100% microfiber polyester shirts?

Thank you!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

What exactly do you mean by "suggestions"? 

You just relabel them with your company info making sure you have all the legally required info.


----------



## EandJ (Feb 7, 2008)

Rodney said:


> What exactly do you mean by "suggestions"?


I'm not sure if you're familiar with WICKid, but they already have a tagless neck label. I was wondering if anyone had suggestions on how to remove that label so I can put my own; or if I could screen print over it; or if I could heat press another label, that would work on microfiber, over their current label.

I'm not worried about anything being on the label other than our company name because there is a label, in the shirt, with all of the info that the gov. requires.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

EandJ said:


> I'm not sure if you're familiar with WICKid, but they already have a tagless neck label. I was wondering if anyone had suggestions on how to remove that label so I can put my own; or if I could screen print over it; or if I could heat press another label, that would work on microfiber, over their current label.
> 
> I'm not worried about anything being on the label other than our company name because there is a label, in the shirt, with all of the info that the gov. requires.


Thanks for the clarification. I think that may help others give you answers to your question.

I think I remember a thread where someone was talking about how to relabel a tagless tee (like the Hanes tagless tee with the print in the neckline)

I think an opaque heat transfer label would do it (like a plastisol transfer from Transfer Express with a white background that will cover the existing label). It might make the t-shirt a bit heavy in that part, but I think it would work to cover the existing label.

I don't know if there is a way to remove the existing label.

Have you tried contacting wickid to see if they can supply you with blanks that don't have that type of already applied neck label?


----------



## bluewater1 (Jul 24, 2008)

I'm also interested in this. Someone mentioned in a thread they screen'd a patch/solid cover over the label once and then on top of the solid color they printed another label. Sounds interesting, but haven't seen it done.

Anyone else have any ideas?


----------

